# 10 doe limit



## lampern (Nov 17, 2014)

Is there a list of WMA's open to taking a full 10 doe limit?

Thanks


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 17, 2014)

Nope


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 17, 2014)

Start with killing 1.


----------



## lampern (Nov 19, 2014)

sghoghunter said:


> Nope



Thanks

Wasn't sure which ones were open to the statewide limit


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 19, 2014)

lampern said:


> Is there a list of WMA's open to taking a full 10 doe limit?
> 
> Thanks



Any WMA with a sign-in hunt lasting 7 days or longer.  Page 43 in the hunting regs for further clarification.


----------



## Rulo (Dec 1, 2014)

Head down to Cedar Creek and shoot some down there!

JK! JK!

But seriously......is there a WMA out there that needs somebody to kill 10 does on?

I cant think of one..........can you?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 1, 2014)

See page 43 of Ga Regs....
2 deer limit on sign-in hunt of less than 1 week..
state limit of deer on sign-in hunts of longer than 1 week...
(sign in hunts count on your state limit--check in kills do not)

2 deer on check in hunts...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2014)

Rulo said:


> Head down to Cedar Creek and shoot some down there!
> 
> JK! JK!
> 
> ...



I can!!!


----------



## Mark R (Dec 7, 2014)

Three deer, maybe four keeps my family in deer meat all year . And thats sharing some with others . Why would anyone need to kill 10 deer ?


----------

